# Hoping for Two Young Girls (Bay Area, CA)



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

As stated, in the next 6 months or so (hopefully sooner) I am wanting to adopt two little girls to place with my soon-to-be-neutered boy. I'll give a shout when I'm 100% ready to take them home (emergency vet money aside, quarantine cage, etc) but for now I'd love to keep an eye on any young, hand-raised babies or any respected ratteries in my area. I live in Palo Alto, California, and can travel decently far (San Fransisco, San Jose/etc) to pick them up depending on the day/availability/etc. I currently have a three-story rat mansion for my current boy, so they'll all have plenty of room in the big cage!
Looks don't matter as much as personality/friendliness/*health*. But if you have a fluffy little rex or blue dumbo I'll love you forever XD
​


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.northstarrescue.org/adopt-a-pet/adoptable-rats


----------



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

Eee thank you! ^-^


----------



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

Still looking for other options! If anyone knows any good breeders in the San Jose/surrounding area I'd love to be connected!


----------

